# Leupold VX-3 CDS



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Leupold scope using the CDS (Custom Dial System)?

I am working on a Grendel build right now and have really been struggling with deciding on a scope. So I decided to just e-mail Leupold and ask them what they might suggest and they were kind enough to respond back with the suggestion of using their CDS system which surprisingly wasnt all that expensive.

Their website describes the CDS as:


Leupold Website said:


> Leupold CDS™ models allow you to quickly dial your elevation to different sight-in ranges with a custom adjustment matched to your specific ballistics information. The CDS dials change out easily, allowing you flexibility with different loads, conditions and calibers. Every CDS dial features ¼-MOA click increment finger adjustments and no adjustment covers to lose, making the VX-2, VX-3, VX-6 and VX-R even more accurate and rugged. How the CDS™ System Works The CDS System works by laser-inscribing your scope's elevation dial to match your load, velocity and conditions. Your scope will be in perfect synch with the way your rifle and load shoots, even for hand loads. Each CDS dial is unique, taking all practical ballistic and environmental factors into account:


But I am curious if any of you have had the opportunity to play around with one of these to see how well they work or if you might have any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a couple of these scopes and think that they are basically a good system. As far as function, I think these scopes are some of the best on the market. I waited a long time for turrett knobs that were more slim-line for hunting purposes. The biggest downfall to this system is that the techs at Leupold have a superiority complex and refuse to use any other data than the velocity/elevation/BC model to design the custom drop compensating knob. I actuall shot my rifles at targets on the range and measured the drop to get accurate data as I have had other knobs made based on modeling that were slightly off. The arrogent tech at Leupold blew off my data claiming that nothing I could provide would be more accurate than what he came up with based on modeling. I now have a knob that is slightly off at longer yardages. Yes, it is easy to compensate for, but I am frusterated that it could have been right on if he had listened to me. In my experience, Kenton industries out of California makes the absolute best cusom scope knobs and I will wait for them to start building the CDS knobs and order another one from them that will match my load better. Even with the issues I've had, I still love the scope. It is very repeatable and makes mid-long range shooting very easy. Maybe with all the complaints I made, the folks at Leupold will be more receptive to customers input from now on. ----------SS


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I personally prefer using a ballistics calculator/app over the custom turret knobs for a couple reasons. Because I handload, i like to try different bullets, powders, primers, etc. to me, the ability to tinker around with different loads for different things is what makes handloading fun. if my turrets were customized to a specific load, i would simply have to mass load nothing but that exact load (me no likey). another reason is that as atmospheric conditions change, the trajectory of your bullet changes. Many applications (i use shooter for android) have the ability to enter my atmospheric data from when i zeroed my rifle and the program corrects for changes in atmospheric conditions, temperature, humidity, pressure, etc. that i am shooting at currently. while the customized knobs would be close even under different conditions they wouldnt be exact. finally, even with very expensive scopes there is the possibility that your tracking won't be exact. for example, my weaver 3-15x50 tactical is supposed to have 0.10 mil adjustment per "click" but upon calibrating said scope i have learned that each "click" actually gives me 0.096 mil. 4% off isn't too bad but for shooting at longer distances that 4% must be accounted for or you will miss. If the tech guys at leupold refuse to apply real world data from actually shooting your chosen load they are customizing for, do you think they will believe that thier scope dials 0.23 moa per "click" rather than .25? most shooting applications allow you to correct for this. I am not saying that your leupold isn't going to produce exactly 0.25 moa adjustment, it is a possibility though. I am fairly new to long range shooting, but from what i have learned trying to reach out and hit targets at 700-1200 yards requires that even the smallest of variables must be accounted for. 
If you are planning on keeping shots under 500 yards you will probably have decent luck with the customized knobs most of the time. That grendel will be capable of shooting further than that though.... maybe try the $10 app before making the custom turret commitment... that's all i am saying...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good info. Thanks guys.

The Leupold scope is in the $800 range which is quite a bit less than I expected to spend. But if I went another route, im still at a loss for options honestly.

Ive always been a Leupold guy but my Zeiss.is nice and so I dont want to rule out other options either


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

JDF makes some great points. In agreement with him, I don't have Leupold or custom turret dials on any of my long range target type rifles which include a 6mm BR and a 338 RUM. These devices are for mid-long range shots which I consider being from the closest point that you have to hold over a target out to 600 yds or so. Trust me that the CDS system is more than sufficient for this application. Plus, I like the fact that the scope is smaller and doesn't have the huge knobs that stick out on my Nightforce target scopes. Even with the knob Leupold made, I am dead on at 300, 400, 500 yards and have to add 2 clicks at 600 and 4 clicks at 700. I don't shoot 700 at game, so that doesn't matter much anyway. I have made a 506 yard one-shot kill on a cow elk, a 345 yard one shot kill on a mulie, and a couple 3-400 yard kills on whitetail, and coyotes with the system. One good thing is that it is 100% repeatable and reliable. As far as changing loads, with barrel life issues that come with shooting as much as I do, I typically don't mess with a load once I settle on one. My bottom line advice is don't put a big awkward target scope on a hunting rifle. You simply don't need that kind of delicate precision for typical hunting scenarios. ------SS


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

after thinking on this some more, I realized that i should have asked you more about what style of grendel you were building. Is it more of a short, lightweight carbine for close range shooting, or a mid weight for targets and maybe some hunting, or a heavy rifle for dedicated bench/prone shooting?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good question JDF

It will be 95% set up for target shooting. I have a 24" Lilja barrel with an ASA non reciprocating side-charging handle and modified Les Baer bolt and will be putting a Magpul PRS stock on it with a Geissel trigger. 

I am building this rifle purely out of interest in learning to shoot accurately at distance. But I am a bit of a recoil pansy so this seemed to be a logical fit for a starter. I have shot some distance in the past with fairly good success, but my shoulder really started to bother me after 30 or so rounds.

However I wont completely rule it out of hunting for the strange instance that I might go out and shoot some medium distance antelope. But I wont count on that. Likely I would just use my .308 for that though


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet build bax. I'm jealous... Seriously. seems to me like you are not cutting any corners on the quality of parts with this rifle so I bet it will shoot awesome. Since it will be a target gun I would consider a target or tactical style scope rather than a more traditional hunting scope. What is your scope budget and what features do you want?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Realistically I dont have a budget, but I dont want to pay through the nose, BUT I dont want a cheap scope either. Confused yet? :mrgreen: 

Im thinking of a budget of up to $1500 for optics though. Which will give me a fair amount of options. But obviously I dont want to buy a B&C reticle and call it adequate either.

I took a look at the Night Force website and had my eyes on a Velocity 600 reticle which according to their ballistics calculator would be a good fit. But I am just so lost on which way to go right now. This is funny because I have always known exactly what I wanted until I started this build


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh and JDF, you can come shoot it once Im finished


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Oh and JDF, you can come shoot it once Im finished


I would like that! I have never shot a grendel before, but i do have a GA Precision built 6.5x47 Lapua I could let you shoot in exchange! With a budget of $1500 or so there are some really good options out there, SWFA Super Sniper has a 5-20 power scope that has some very nice features and really good glass and sits in your price range. Nightforce is certainly a viable option as well. If i had a bit more cash when buying my scope i probably would have gone with the Super Sniper. kind of a corny name but from what i have read/heard/seen, it is a lot of scope for the money and lots of people say the glass is superb. you could also possibly get into a used vortex razor for that kind of money, another good scope.


----------

